# For people who are close to done with the tapes or done.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

It is an interesting thing if you go back to your old posts and track how you were doing before starting the tapes and how your doing now. Just FYI, as it makes for interesting reading and tracking.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bump------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

That's a good idea eric!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

It sure does, Eric! Even though I am not "perfect" yet, I am amazed at how far I have come...not the despairing, desparately in pain person from IBS that I was...tho, in my case, the subconscious is dealing with a little more than the average bear right now!!! (For those who don't know...3 surgeries since starting the sessions.) But that is all the more testimony that the sessions have helped me where I needed it most...and that is the best path to healing..in the right order, in the right time, and continually improving over time!! Are you still thinking about possibly doing a "special" chat session for those needing encouragement with their hypno sessions? I think the newer ones don't realize that the chats are available, and perhaps a special chat session now and then would be helpful to keep spirits raised and questions answered aside from the regular ongoing chat times. If you decide to go ahead with this, I will help!!! (As if you don't have enough to do as it is!! LOL )







Take care and thanks for all the wonderful posts you do and all the encouragement and help you unselfishly give to others!!! You are the BEST!!!!







.....as is everybody on the BB!!!! I am an ecumenically correct encourager!!!







Be well everyone!! ------------------Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Its a really interesting thing to do and might also help to see and chart your progress.Marilyn, I am going to do that sometime next week, I will post a time. I think it would help others.







Thanks Marilyn, I hope things are going okay for you. Your the best, and we have a great group of people on the bb!







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

